# What are the biggest rims that will fit on my '05 GTO



## GTOguy05 (Nov 4, 2006)

So while im here in iraq i am doing alot of research on my GTO. trying to come up with the best way to improve on my baby. I was looking for rims and since i cant do the measurements on my own car, figured I would ask the board. what are the biggest rim/tire combination that will fit on the 05 GTO. i was thinking about going with 18/9.5....will this work?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

go to www.tirerack.com. they tell you all you need to know after you type the year make and model in.


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

GTOguy, Keep your head down. Thanks for your patriotism! Good luck.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

18x19.5 would work!!! I've seen 19x9.5 with drag bags
you could even go with 18x10 with a stiffer suspension
haven't seen a 19x10 yet 
but I know someone pulled a 20 inch wheel off

You'll be home soon Brother!!!:seeya: 
Outta the Desert and into your GOAT!!!:cheers


----------



## GTOguy05 (Nov 4, 2006)

*thanks guys.....*

so keeping my head down has seemed to work so far.....3rd trip over here. i was looking on the forum and found some good reading. i found that if i go wider than 9 i will have to do some extra mods. should i do 17x9 or 18x9....my front tires already seem to rub with the stock rims and tires. maybe i just got something wrong with my car but still rubs!!!!


----------

